# Dow medical college old paper



## Syndrome (Dec 9, 2014)

Aoa I am new on this forum.i need a favour.plz can any1 send me last 5 years papers of Dow medical college or tell me how n from where I can get them.as I am from Rawalpindi so I can't go myself n buy it from Dow tuck shop or any other related shops.plz plz if any1 can help me I vil b really very thankful as I m in dire need of them.jazakAllah


----------

